# American Flyer. year- 1947 Free To A Good Home



## suzanne odonnell (May 6, 2017)

Hi everyone! I joined this forum because my dad passed away and I have his train. I do not have the engine. It may be in the garage or somewhere. I am looking to give this to someone who can use it or give it to someone starting out. Any suggestions?
American Flyer. year- 1947. I have attached some photos.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow Suzan, someone here will be happy to have that. I'll cross post to the flyer guys.


----------



## suzanne odonnell (May 6, 2017)

Thanks SJM9911. I don't navigate these threads well. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## chevelle454 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm interested. Please email me at [email protected].


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Suzanne, If the switches are not taken I am interested. Ken at 
[email protected] 
Thanks


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I would be interested in the track and cars, if possible.. E-mail is [email protected] Thank you. I still have my Dad's first train set from 1927, so I know how sentiment works.. Thanks for offering these treasures.. My zip is 14589...And of course, I pay shipping costs.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Sue you are all heart. :appl:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats to the person or persons that got this neat stuff. I saw the post way to late.
Suzanne, very cool of you to give the stuff away. It will be much appreciated by the guys here.

Sorry about your dad passing. Never an easy thing. Your dad would be glad his stuff is back in use.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's hoping "Dads" trains went to someone who can put them to good use. If they're still available, please eliminate me from any considerations.. I already have enough trains, and someone else could surely use them... Thanks for offering them though to the great people here.:appl:


----------

